# Autocrossing a MKIII GTI



## mball (May 2, 2007)

I am not sure which forum to post this in so I am going to start here. I am thinking about buying a MKIII GTI VR6 to use for daily driving and autocrossing. I want to run the car in Street Touring class. Has anyone set up this car for autocrossing in this class? I know that it won’t be as fast as an 89 Civic Si but, how competitive was it at local event? If anyone has set one up, what set up did you use?


----------



## mball (May 2, 2007)

I am surprised that no one here has autocrossed one of these.


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Try here...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?309-Autocross :thumbup:


----------



## mball (May 2, 2007)

Thanks. I don't think that I ever would have found that forum.


----------

